# Hello Meet 15 week old Oreo



## MaxZmom (Feb 21, 2007)

I haven't been on the forum in awhile. Since I've been gone I adopted another kitty. Her name is Oreo and we got her at 10 weeks old and she is now 15 weeks old. Her adopted name was Tweety but she looked like a little Oreo to us.
Hope you enjoy the pics!

Oreo when we got her!


















Oreo NOW!

















[/b]


----------



## fellajetandmonster'sslave (Aug 5, 2003)

*oreo*

OMG, how sweet!! most unusual markings I've ever seen for a black-n-white kitty-gonna be a gorgeous one!


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

She is sooo cute! I just love the markings! I would of taken her if I would of seen her! She is gorgeous!


----------



## MaxZmom (Feb 21, 2007)

Thank you all very much! I just love her markings too!


----------



## harry (Jan 25, 2006)

pretty kitty


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I love her racing stripes! She also reminds me of Melysion's Toby, with the face markings.
Cute!
Heidi


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

{going to get my cat napping gear on} Where did you say you live? :lol: 

:cool :wink


----------



## Kaia Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

such an adorable kitten!! :love2 :love2 :love2


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

I am now searching pet finders for one just like her!


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

OMG..... how darling is she??!!! Her markings are just gorgeous.. can't wait to see more of Oreo !!! :heart


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Yep, she's gorgeous. I think that's one of the prettiest cats I have ever seen. I love kitties with unusual markings!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

She's certainly an Oreo, and very striking. Congratulations


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

I also love her markings! What a stunner!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Her markings are unusual and beautiful, but wow! Look at those eyes! :love2


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Major cutie pie!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

She's a cutie, love her tail in the first pic


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

aw, what an absolute lamb :love2


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Wow, Oreo is a very striking kitty! The markings are really interesting . . . she's a unique one!


----------



## -Ann- (Jun 30, 2006)

Great markings! What a beautiful kitty!!


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

:heart she's stunning...


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

congrats! and purrs N petts to the beautiful Oreo :heart


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Awwwwww what a sweetie! Such a cute face!


----------



## camel24j (Jan 12, 2007)

she is so cute it looks like she was eating chocolate cake and got it all over lol.


----------



## Jennyphx (Apr 5, 2007)

She's so cute. Her markings are really unique.


----------



## MaxZmom (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the lovely replies!


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Aww, what a sweetheart! I love the little mask!!


----------



## Tabbytam3 (Oct 18, 2006)

OMG she is the cutest kitty!!!!!!!! I love her markings! :heart


----------

